# 7700 speedometer



## SlimPickins (Apr 16, 2011)

Recently purchased a 1998 John Deere 7700 and the speed is shown in KMH. Does anyone know how I can change it to MPH? Of course I don't have a manual.


----------



## yelkovan (Oct 19, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Recently purchased a 1998 John Deere 7700 and the speed is shown in KMH. Does anyone know how I can change it to MPH? Of course I don't have a manual.


This is a Tractor or ,Combine Harvester?


----------



## clive (Mar 1, 2012)

If its a tractor. You need to change the address in the ccu computer. The address is 024.


----------

